# [SOLVED] Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:



## Sanman7890

Yesterday I had to move the computer desk to paint the wall behind it, which included unplugging the router and modem. There are four computers in the house, three on wireless, and after I hooked everything back up the pc in my room and the hardwired one reconnected to the router and internet just fine. My brother's pc and my laptop though can't seem to connect, they attempt to connect but just say they can't connect.

I work at the Staples Easy Tech center and the resident tech there told me to do an IP flush or some such thing, but my google fuu is weak and this "ipconfig /release" and "ipconfig /renew" refuse to do anything without a connection to the network. I proceeded to hardwire my laptop and even then it says no internet connection and doesn't recognize the network.

Any ideas on what to do? I already power-cycled the router. Maybe power-cycle the modem? Reset mac addresses? I honestly don't know and everyone is raging at me to fix it in the house. :sad:

Thanks, I can give any other necessary information just let me know!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Verify that everything is plugged in to the right Ports. From the Modem's port, the network cable has to be connected to the WAN or Internet Port of the Router, all the computers and other wired devices must be wired to the LAN or Ethernet Ports of the Router.

Try to do another Power Cycle by following my Tutorial.

If above suggestion is unsuccessful, please provide an *ipconfig /all* of one of the computers in question while it is wired directly to the router's LAN port. Here's a tutorial for the ipconfig /all.


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Thank you very much for the help! And thanks for the welcome! 

I'll get to this in a bit tonight, just have to get a new bed in the house at the moment.


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Okay 2xg I reset the modem and router and the hardwired computer now gets internet, however the other two computers using wireless still cannot connect. Here are the ip details you asked for.

---

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : joe
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-C4-06-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-D9-97-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{183FFBA9-65C8-4706-AC56-16F541AACD6D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E0C84A47-C10F-4341-A4E9-18D827CA683F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

---

Thanks!


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Whoops I hadn't hardwired the laptop before doing that before, here is the correct set of intel for ya!

---


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : joe
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1397 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4E-C4-06-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-D9-97-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::acf9:88ef:777c:ff76%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.137.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889584
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-A4-06-8B-00-21-70-D9-97-0C
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{183FFBA9-65C8-4706-AC56-16F541AACD6D}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E0C84A47-C10F-4341-A4E9-18D827CA683F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Another thing to note is that my router is dual-band and the wireless that is working (the computer I'm using right now) is using the dual-band network. I just tried to connect to the normal single-band network on this machine and it got the same error.

So I suppose the problem is with the 2.4Ghz wireless network. Thought I'd add in this info.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Do both laptops have a swith to turn on/off the wireless? Have you tried the combination FN+F2 or F9 (depending on the manufacturer) to activate the wireless?

Try to Enable/Disable the Wi-Fi adapter from both laptops.
Try doing this from the Device Manager. Here's a general tutorial.

Please remove all wireless profiles stored in their laptops.
Removing an existing wireless "profile".
Re add your SSID (wireless network) that you're trying to connect to with the correct encryption.


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*



2xg said:


> Do both laptops have a swith to turn on/off the wireless? Have you tried the combination FN+F2 or F9 (depending on the manufacturer) to activate the wireless?
> 
> Try to Enable/Disable the Wi-Fi adapter from both laptops.
> Try doing this from the Device Manager. Here's a general tutorial.
> 
> Please remove all wireless profiles stored in their laptops.
> Removing an existing wireless "profile".
> Re add your SSID (wireless network) that you're trying to connect to with the correct encryption.


Well one is a laptop and one is a desktop on wireless.

I removed the profile and readded it to no avail, and cycling the wireless on and off didn't accomplish anything.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Are only wireless computers affected and can't connect?

Any smart phones (IPhone, Android or Blackberry) that you can try connecting?


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*



2xg said:


> Are only wireless computers affected and can't connect?
> 
> Any smart phones (IPhone, Android or Blackberry) that you can try connecting?


Yes only wireless. The list is as follows:

My laptop
A desktop
An Ipod Touch

These are the affected devices. My desktop (which is wirlesss as well) works on the dual band wireless but not the normal wireless network.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

Is the Dual Band Mode in your router set to Mixed (2.4 and 5GHz)?

What's the Make and Model of the router?

*Edit:*
or...you may go for the factory reset. Get a pen or paper clip, locate the reset button in your router, push it in for 15sec or so. You may use the same SSID and passphrase to setup your network security.


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*



2xg said:


> Is the Dual Band Mode in your router set to Mixed (2.4 and 5GHz)?
> 
> What's the Make and Model of the router?


Its an N600 router from netgear.

Here are the dual band settings.


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

My apology, I have edited my post in Post#11, please go back.

Also, try changing the Mode and see if you're able to connect your wireless devices.

Verify if your Wireless is enabled from the router.

If not, I'd suggest a factory reset (suggested in Post#11).


----------



## Sanman7890

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

The factory reset did it, thank you so much!


----------



## 2xg

*Re: Can't connect to internet/router after modem reset:*

That's really great news Sanman!


Sanman7890 said:


> The factory reset did it, thank you so much!


You're quite Welcome. :smile:


----------

